# Kundiger im Solospiel



## M_of_D (13. Mai 2008)

Hi

wolte mal kurz einen kleinen Trick vorstellen den vielleicht viele Kundige kennen , aber vielleicht nur unbewusst einsetzen.
Dabei geht es um das "Flankieren" des Pets. Solltet ihr einen Gegner gegenüberstehen postiert euch so das euer Pet von der Seite bzw. von schräg hinten angreift. Kämpft nun einfach normal weiter bis ihr vielleicht auf diese Animation stoßt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erscheinen diese rosanen Pfeile ist es Zeit die Fähigkeit "Zeichen der Macht: Zauberei" oder "Zeicher der Macht: Zaubererfeuer" einzusetzen. Mit dem "November"-Update ist eine neue Flankieren-Fähigkeit hinzugekommen. Wird der Stab-Hieb beim flankieren ausgeführt werden für 9 Sekunden alle 3 Sekunden 150 Kraft wiederhergestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



, gelingt dies, setzt die spezielle Fähigkeit ein. Ihr werdet durch das Flankieren geheilt. Dies kann auf Stufe 50 zwischen 450-550 Moral liegen , auf Stufe 60 sind es ca. 800 Moral( Stufe 65 sind es dann zw. 650 und 900 Moral). Wenn es gut kommt könnt ihr dies fast alle 10 sec. benutzen, vorrausgesetzt euer Pet flankiert 

Kraft wiederherstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal buggen die rosa Pfeile auch und sie erscheinen nicht, dann achtet einfach auf die Debuffleiste beim Gegner:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da der Luchs zur Zeit das Lieblingspet aller Kundigen zu sein scheint ( ist ja auch klar, der dmg ist einfach klasse) hat er jedoch eine Schwäche er flankiert sehr selten.
Meine Erfahrungen haben ergeben das der Adler eigentlich am besten flankiert, der Sumpflaurer flankiert auch sehr häufig jedoch muss man 5 Klassenfertigkeiten des Tierhüters ausgerüstet haben.

Falls noch Fragen offen sind oder ihr Verbesserungen habt, einfach schreiben.

*Update 7.12.2010


----------



## M_of_D (25. Mai 2009)

Hab endlich mal die Zeit gefunden es upzudaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (25. Mai 2009)

Sieht interessant aus, allerdings bin ich noch nicht mal Lvl 10. Das wird noch etwas dauern ^^


----------



## JonesC (17. Juli 2009)

Alles Richtig beschrieben^^

kompliment^^


----------



## Set0 (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Kundige ist in meinen AUgen eh einer der vielseitigsten Caster(so nenn ich den jetzt mal) den ich bisher gesehen habe.... egal in welchem SPiel! 
Da ich eigendlich totaler Tankfan bin, ist es für manche echt wunderlich wieso ich den kundigen so gut finde! Aber ich muss ehrlich ich sagen, dass dieser Grund einer der ist, wieso ich den gerne spiele! 

Gut überarbeitet muss ich sagen und nett beschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonesC (5. Januar 2010)

manchmal kommt der ton bei mir so oft da ist der CD noch nichtmal weg^^


----------



## xerkxes (28. Januar 2010)

Ich teste gerade einen Kundigen und stecke mitten in der Levelphase (lv35). Meistens levle ich solo um beim Thema zu bleiben.

Bis hierhin ist der Kundige meiner Meinung nach die am schwierigsten zu spielende Klasse in Lotro (habe alle Klassen über 30) und man braucht eine gewisse Frustresistenz um weiterzumachen.


----------



## Olfmo (29. Januar 2010)

Kann ich nicht mal ansatzweise bestätigen... bin jetzt Level 34 und bin kaum gestorben, glaube 2 mal und da war ich selbst schuld^^ ansonsten spielt sich der Kundi extrem angenehm, zugegebenermaßen ist es hilfreich wenn man schon Erfahrung mit anderen Chars hat um zu merken, wie viele Gegner man am Hals haben kann ohne zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (7. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem neuen Update hab ich es mal aktualisiert.


----------

